# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  التحقيق الإداري إجراءاته وضماناته

## لارين

التحقيق الأداري إجراءاته وضماناته في ضوء قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام رقم 14 لسنة 1991



سنتناول هذا الموضوع في مبحثين نخصص أولهما لبحث إجراءات التحقيق الإداري، فيما سيكون المبحث الثاني مخصصاً لبحث ضماناته.
 المبحث الأول
 إجراءات التحقيق الإداري
أن خروج الموظف عن موجبات الوظيفة أمر مألوف ، وهو ما يطلق عليه
 "الجريمة التأديبية" أو الانضباطية والتي وضع المشرع لها إجراءات  يجب أتباعها عند أخلال الموظف بواجبات الوظيفة أو مقتضياتها أو إتيانه فعلاً من الأفعال المحظورة عليه..
             وموضوع التأديب باعتباره موضوعاً قانونياً بحتاً ، فهو مزيج من الإدارة العامة والقانون معاً([1]).
             والتحقيق الإداري يمكن تعريفه بأنه مجموعة من الإجراءات التي تقوم بها سلطة معينة للوصول إلى الحقيقة بتحديد المخالفة الإدارية أو المالية والمسؤول عنها ([2]).
            ومن الطبيعي أنه لكي تتخذ الإجراءات الانضباطية بحق الموظف لابد وأن ينسب إليه فعل من الأفعال التي أوجب القانون على الموظف الالتزام بها أثناء تأدية الوظيفة العامة، أو تلك التي حظر عليه ممارستها أثناء وجوده فيها.
            وعند الرجوع إلى أحكام المادة(4) من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام رقم 14 لسنة 1991 نجد أن المشرع قد ألزم الموظف بواجبات تتعلق بما يجب عليه مراعاته عند ممارسته للوظيفة التي يشغلها ومن أمثلتها أداء أعمال وظيفته بنفسه بأمانة وشعور بالمسؤولية أو التقيد بمواعيد العمل وعدم التغيب عنه إلا بأذن، واحترام رؤسائه والتزام الأدب واللياقة في مخاطبتهم وإطاعة أوامرهم المتعلقة بأداء واجباته  في حدود ما تقضي به القوانين والأنظمة وغيرها من الواجبات ونجد أن هذه الواجبات تتصل اتصال مباشراً بالوظيفة ويشكل الإخلال بها جرائم انضباطية.
             أما المادة (5) من القانون فقد حظرت على الموظف ممارسة بعض الأعمال ومنها الجمع بين وظيفتين بصفة أصلية أو الجمع بين الوظيفة وبين أي عمل آخر إلا بموجب القانون ومزاولة الأعمال التجارية وتأسيس الشركات  والاشتراك في المناقصات والمزايدات التي تجريها دوائر الدولة  لبيع الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة إذا كان مخولاً قانوناً بالتصديق على البيع لاعتبار الإحالة قطعية أو كان عضواً  في لجان التقدير أو البيع  أو أتخذ قراراً ببيع أو إيجار الأموال وغيرها وتبدو بعض هذه المحظورات التي أشارت إليها المادة(5) من القانون وكأنها تتصل بحياة الموظف الشخصية وليست بالوظيفة إلا أنه لا يمكن الفصل بينهما للدرجة التي تبدو فيها هذه المحظورات وكأنها منفصلة عن وجائب الوظيفة العامة.
            أن التحقيق الإداري يبدأ من لحظة أحالة الموظف على اللجنة التحقيقية من قبل الوزير المختص أو رئيس الدائرة( م .1 )أولاً من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام .
            فما هي الإجراءات التي تتبعها اللجان التحقيقية عند مباشرتها بأعمالها في أجراء التحقيق الإداري مع الموظف المحال عليها؟
 يمكن القول – واتساقا مع ما جاء بالمادة (10 ) من القانون المذكور- أن الإجراءات التحقيقية ستتخذ المراحل التالية:-
المطلب الأول: استدعاء الموظف.
المطلب الثاني: الاستماع إلى شهادات الشهود والاطلاع على المستندات والبيانات
المطلب الثالث: استجواب الموظف
المطلب الرابع: تحرير محضر بالإجراءات
 المطلب الخامس: العلاقة بين المسؤولية  الجنائية والمسؤولية التأديبية.
المطلب السادس: أثر التحقيق الإداري على الإحالة إلى المحكمة المختصة.

 المطلب الأول
 أستدعاء الموظف للتحقيق
 أن استدعاء الموظف المحال على اللجنة التحقيقية هي من أولى المهام التي تباشرها تلك اللجنة للوقوف على دفاعه ورده عما نسب إليه من أفعال، لأنه من غير الممكن أن توجه إلى الموظف أية عقوبة دون سماع أقواله بشأنها.
أن قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام  رقم 14 لسنة 1991 قد خلا من الطريقة التي يتوجب أتباعها لاستدعاء الموظف للتحقيق ولكن المتبع أن يجري تبليغه شفاهاً أو بواسطة ورقة تبليغ صادرة من اللجنة التحقيقية بوجوب الحضور أمامها في الموعد الذي تحدده إذا كان الموظف ضمن موقع عمل اللجنة التحقيقية أما إذا كان الموظف يعمل في دائرة أخرى  بعيدة عن مكان تواجد اللجنة فأنه يجب أن يجري التبليغ بكتاب رسمي إلى الدائرة التي يعمل فيها تبلغه اللجنة فيه وجوب الحضور أمامها وأن يكون التبليغ شخصياً.
أن الأهمية القصوى  لحضور الموظف أمام اللجنة هو الإحاطة بما نسب إليه من أفعال وسماع دفاعه عنها لأن ذلك من ضمانات التحقيق الذي يتوجب على الإدارة مراعاته بهذا الصدد.
ولكن ما السبيل إذا تم  تبليغ الموظف بالحضور في الزمان والمكان المحددين ولم يحضر؟
نرى في هذه الحالة أن الموظف قد أسقط حقه بنفسه وتجري اللجنة تحقيقاتها بغيابه، إلا أذا كان الموظف قد أبدى معذرة مشروعة لعدم حضوره وعندها تقوم اللجنة بتحديد موعد جديد لسماع أقواله.
أما إذا أجرت اللجنة تحقيقاتها دون تبليغ الموظف بالحضور أمامها، فنرى أن التحقيق الذي تجريه يعد باطلاً ويترتب على ذلك بطلان العقوبة التي نتجت عن هذا التحقيق، لأنه من الضروري أيجاد كافة الضمانات  اللازمة لحماية الموظف العام من تعسف الإدارة باعتباره العصب النابض في جهاز الحكومة، مما يتوجب بث روح الطمأنينة في نفسه الأمر الذي يدفعه إلى التفاني في عمله وهو أمر ينعكس إيجاباً على سير المرفق العام([3]).
المطلب الثاني
 الاستماع إلى شهادات الشهود والاطلاع على المستندات
 أن اللجنة التحقيقية عندما توصي بمساءلة الموظف المخالف المحال عليها وفرض أحدى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة لابد  وأن تكون قد أسست ذلك على أدلة كافية اطمأنت إليها وتحققت من كفايتها لإسناد  الفعل إلى الموظف، ويتأتي ذلك من خلال الاستماع إلى شهادات الشهود الذين لديهم شهادة عيانية على الفعل عند وقوعه ولا يمكن الاطمئنان إلى الشهادات التي جاءت على سبيل السماع، كما يجب على اللجنة تحليف الشهود اليمين قبل الإدلاء بشهاداتهم وأن تتحرى الحقيقة من خلال مناقشة الشهود فيما أدلوا به، وللموظف المحال أن يطعن في شهاداتهم إذ ربما تكون قد صدرت من شهود لهم ضغينة مع الموظف أو لهم مصلحة في هذه الشهادة، وله أن يطلب الاستماع إلى شهوده لأن من حقه أن يرد على شهادة شهود الإثبات بشهود ينفون عنه الفعل المخالف.
ولا يقتصر الأمر على الاستماع لشهادات الشهود وإنما على اللجنة الإطلاع على المستندات المؤيدة لادعاء الإدارة بمخالفة الموظف لأنظمتها الإدارية ويمكنها طلب تلك المستندات حتى وأن كانت هذه المستندات تحتفظ بها جهات أدارية أخرى.
أن الشهادات التي تبنى عليها التوصية بفرض العقوبة من قبل اللجنة التحقيقية هي تلك الشهادات التي لا تدع مجالاً للشك في حصول المخالفة من قبل الموظف إذا كان الفعل مما يجوز أن يتم التحقق منه بتلك الشهادات، أما إذا تعلق الأمر بإخلال الموظف  بواجباته التي لا يمكن التأكد من صحتها إلا بالرجوع إلى تلك المستندات المؤيدة لذلك فأنه يقتضي الرجوع إلى السجلات والمستندات المذكورة.
المطلب الثالث
 استجواب الموظف
الأستجواب يعني مجابهة المتهم بالأدلة المختلفة ، ومناقشته مناقشة تفصيلية  يفندها أن كان منكراً لها أو يعترف بها إن شاء الاعتراف، ويستهدف الاستجواب إلى تحقيق دفاع المتهم كي يستطيع تفنيد الأدلة التي تحوم ضده وهو في نهايته قد يسفر عن تدعيم أدلة الاتهام أو قد ينتهي إلى تفنيد الأدلة وانهيارها([4])
 أن الموظف عند حضوره أمام اللجنة يحاط علماً بما نسب إليه من وقائع كانت سبباً في إحالته على اللجنة وتستمع إلى أقواله، فإذا أقر بصحة هذه الوقائع فأن اللجنة تكتفي بذلك دون الحاجة إلى سماع أقوال آخرين، إذا كان من شأن هذا الاعتراف أن يولد القناعة لدى اللجنة بأن الموظف قد أرتكب تلك الأفعال، إما إذا كان هذا الأعتراف لا يحيط بكل ما نسب إليه فأن على اللجنة أن تعزز ذلك بأدلة أخرى.
أما في الحالة التي ينكر فيها الموظف ما نسب إليه فأن على اللجنة مواجهته بالأدلة المتوفرة لديها، لأن من شأن هذه المواجهة أن تجعله يعدل عن إنكاره  خاصة إذا تمت مواجهته بالشهود أو بغيره من المحالين على ذات القضية.
أن خلو قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام من النص على إجراءات معينة  بخصوص محاكمة المتهم انضباطيا لا يعني حرية الإدارة المطلقة، إذ قرر القضاء الإداري أن المحاكمات الانضباطية كالمحاكمات الجنائية يجب أن يراعى فيها إجراءات وضمانات ما يراعى في الإجراءات الجنائية دون الحاجة الى وجود نص يقضي بذلك تطبيقاً لمقتضيات العدالة والأصول العامة في المحاكمات([5]).
ويمكن التساؤل عن الحالة التي يحضر فيها الموظف امام اللجنة التحقيقية ويرفض الإدلاء بأقواله؟
نرى في هذه الحالة على اللجنة السير بإجراءات التحقيق وفقاً للأدلة المتوفرة لديها في القضية موضوع التحقيق سواء كان ذلك من خلال المستندات المبرزة أو من خلال الاستماع إلى أقوال الشهود، لأن إسقاط صاحب الشأن حقه يمنع عليه الاحتجاج بذلك وتجوز محاكمته رغم امتناعه عن الدفاع عن نفسه، ووجه ذلك يعود إلى أن الفرد لا يستطيع أن يحول دون تطبيق القانون بإرادته المنفردة([6]).
 المطلب الرابع
 تحرير محضر بالإجراءات
 ألزمت الفقرة ثانياً من المادة العاشرة من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام اللجنة التحقيقية عندما تتولى التحقيق مع الموظف المخالف المحال عليها أن تحرر محضراً تثبت فيه ما اتخذته من إجراءات وما سمعته من أقوال مع توصياتها المسببة.
وفقاً لذلك فأن اللجنة التحقيقية تحرر محضراً تثبت فيه أسماء الشهود الذي استمعت الى شهادتهم والمستندات التي أطلعت عليها بالإضافة الى أقوال الموظف  المحال عليها، على أن تضمن المحضر خلاصة ما جاء بأقوال الموظف والشهود  وما تضمنته المستندات من معلومات مؤكدة أو نافية للفعل المنسوب إلى الموظف.
وبعد المداولة التي تجريها تتخذ اللجنة توصياتها، على ان تكون تلك التوصيات مسببة، والتسبيب يعني  إيراد الحجج الواقعية والقانونية التي بنى عليها الحكم . والمراد بالحجج  الواقعية هو بيان الوقائع والأدلة التي يستند إليها الحكم . والحجج القانونية هي بيان النصوص القانونية التي  يصدر الحكم تطبيقاً لها.
أن اللجنة التحقيقية في توصياتها لا تخرج عن ثلاث حالات:
أما بعدم مساءلة الموظف وغلق التحقيق بحقه بعد أن ثبت من الأدلة المقدمة أن الموظف المحال عليها لم يرتكب الفعل المسند إليه.
 أو تتخذ توصياتها بفرض أحدى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة (8) من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام  بعد أن تجد أن الأدلة كافية لمسآلة الموظف.
 أو توصي بإحالة الموظف إلى المحاكم المختصة إذا  رأت أن فعل الموظف المحال عليها يشكل جريمة نشأت عن وظيفته أو أرتكبها بصفته الرسمية.
إلا أن قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام  وأستثناءاً من الفقرتين( أولاً وثانياً) من المادة 10 منه أجاز للوزير أو رئيس الدائرة أن يفرض مباشرة أياً من العقوبات  المنصوص عليها في الفقرات( أولاً وثانياً وثالثاً) من المادة(8) من القانون بعد استجواب الموظف دون الحاجة الى توصية من اللجنة التحقيقية وبهذا قضت الهيئة العامة لمجلس شورى الدولة في قرار لها ( أن المدعي يطعن بعقوبة الإنذار الموجهة إليه بموجب الأمر الإداري المرقم(810) في 2/7/2008 لمخالفته الأوامر وارتكابه عملاً لا يأتلف وواجبات ونشاط شركة الخطوط الجوية العراقية وحيث ثبت من خلال الاستجواب أن المدعي قد أخل بواجبات وظيفته أخلالاً جسيما وحيث أن الفقرة ( رابعاً) من المادة(10) من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام رقم 14 لسنة 1991 منحت الوزير ورئيس الدائرة الحق في فرض عقوبة الإنذار من دون الحاجة إلى توصية من لجنة تحقيقية، وحيث أن العقوبة المفروضة تتناسب والفعل الذي أرتكبه المدعي وحيث أن مجلس الانضباط العام قد التزم وجهة النظر... فيكون قراره صحيحاً وموافقاً للقانون)([7]).
المطلب الخامس
 العلاقة بين المسؤولية الجنائية والمسؤولية التأديبية
أن الفقرة ثالثاً من المادة (10) من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام قد ألزمت اللجنة التحقيقية إذا رأت أن فعل الموظف يشكل جريمة نشأت عن وظيفته أو أرتكبها بصفته الرسمية فيجب عليها أحالته إلى المحاكم المختصة.
فما هو تأثير هذه الإحالة على قرار اللجنة من الناحية الانضباطية، أي بمعنى هل أن اللجنة تتخذ قرارها بمعاقبة الموظف انضباطيا على الرغم من أحالته إلى المحكمة المختصة للتحقيق فيما نسب إليه من أفعال تشكل جريمة جنائية أم أنها تعلق ذلك على نتيجة الحكم الجزائي؟
أن الإجابة على هذا التساؤل يقتضي التفرقة بين حالتين:
الحالة الأولى: عدم وجود ارتباط بين المسؤولية الجنائية والمسؤولية التأديبية.
أن قانون العقوبات رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل أشتمل على كثير من الجرائم التي ترتكب من قبل الموظف أثناء تأدية وظيفته، فإذا ما ارتكب الموظف أحدى تلك الجرائم فأن ذلك لا يحول دون مساءلته انضباطيا عما نسب إليه لعدم وجود ارتباط بين تلك المسؤوليتين ومن أمثلة ذلك ما نصت عليه المادة 330 من قانون العقوبات " يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أمتنع بغير حق عن أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته أو أخل بواجب من واجباتها نتيجة لرجاء أو توصية أو وساطة أو لأي سبب غير مشروع".
وما نصت عليه المواد التالية لهذه المادة " الفصل الثالث تجاوز الموظفين حدود وظائفهم"
ففي هذه الحالة تتخذ اللجنة قرارها بالتوصية بفرض أحدى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام بحق الموظف مع استمرار أحالته إلى محكمة التحقيق المختصة، ولا تعلق فرض العقوبة على نتيجة الدعوى الجزائية.
الحالة الثانية : إذا كان هناك ارتباط بين الدعوى الجنائية والدعوى التأديبية ولايمكن الفصل بينهما.
أن جانب كبير من الفقه والقضاء، يسلم باستقلال مجال كل من المسؤوليتين الجنائية والتأديبية عن ذات الفعل، ومع هذا أستقر العمل على وقف إجراءات التأديب بالنسبة الى كل موظف يحال الى المحاكمة الجنائية انتظاراً الى نتيجة هذه المحاكمة، فإذا حكم على الموظف " بعقوبة جنائية" أوعن" جريمة مخلة بالشرف" يكتفي بالنتيجة المترتبة على هذا الجزاء وهو الفعل، وإلا نظر في أمره ووقع عليه العقوبة التأديبية في ضوء ما يسفر عنه التحقيق والمحاكمة الجنائية([8]). وهناك من يرى أنه في الحالة التي تخطر فيها الإدارة العامة بالواقعة، فأن لجهة الإدارة أما إيقاف التحقيق الإداري أو الاستمرار فيه وتوقيع الجزاء التأديبي على الموظف ، وأما في حالة أخطار النيابة العامة  أولاً بالواقعة والتحقيق فيها فأن على جهة الإدارة إيقاف التحقيق إلى نتيجة المحاكمة الجنائية([9]).
                        أما في ظل قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام  رقم14 لسنة 1991 فأن المشرع في المادة 22 منه لم يعلق فرض العقوبة بحق الموظف المخالف على نتيجة المحاكمة الجزائية إذ أن براءة الموظف أو الإفراج عنه من قبل المحكمة الجزائية عن الفعل المحال عليه لا يحول دون فرض أحدى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
وفي هذه الحالة فأن اللجنة التحقيقية تستمر بتحقيقاتها وتوصي بفرض أحدى العقوبات المقررة حتى إذا اتخذت توصيتها بإحالته إلى المحاكم المختصة.
إلا أن هناك حالات استثنائية تتعارض فيها البراءة بحكم جنائي مع الإدانة انضباطيا، ونعني بهذه الحالة هو انتفاء الواقعة التي كانت محلاً للإحالة الى المحكمة الجزائية ومحلاً للإدانة الانضباطية أو التأديبية  كما لو وجه له الاتهام بالسرقة أو إفشاء السر أو التعدي على رؤسائه وصدر الحكم الجنائي بتبرئته،  في هذه الحالة ينهض التعارض بين الحكم الجنائي وبين الحكم التأديبي ولابد من احترام حجية الحكم الجنائي وإهدار قرارالحكم التأديبي([10]).
 المطلب السادس
 الإحالة  إلى المحكمة المختصة أثر التحقيق الإداري
سبق وأن بيننا بأنه يمكن للجنة التحقيقية أن تواصل أجراء التحقيق الإداري بحق الموظف المحال عليها حتى في الحالة التي يشكل فيها فعله جريمة ويمكن لها أن توصي بفرض أحدى العقوبات المقررة بحقه دون أن تعلق ذلك على نتيجة الحكم الجنائي.
فإذا أجرت اللجنة تحقيقاتها وأوصت بفرض العقوبة الانضباطية بحقه فما هوأثر التحقيق الذي أجرته على أحالة الموظف الى المحكمة المختصة، أي بمعنى هل أن محكمة التحقيق المختصة تتخذه دليلاً عند الإحالة؟
لقد اعتادت محاكم التحقيق المختصة، عندما يتعلق الأمر بجريمة مرتكبة من قبل الموظف أثناء تأدية وظيفته أن تطلب من دائرته إرسال نسخة من التحقيق الإداري الذي أجرته لربطه مع الأوراق التحقيقية.
وقبل البحث في حجية التحقيق الإداري لدى المحكمة المختصة التي تجري التحقيق مع الموظف المحال عليها لابد وأن نتطرق الى موقف الفقه والقضاء من طبيعة العقاب الجنائي والتأديبي.
أن الفقيه الفرنسي جيز يرى أن الغرض من السلطة التأديبية ينحصر في مدى تحسين سير المرفق العام عن طريق توقيع العقوبة على الموظف، أو طرده من الخدمة مؤقتاً أو بصفة نهائية، ففكرة العقاب بناء على العدالة لا توجد أطلاقاً، وإذا وجدت فبطريقة ثانوية([11]) .
ويرى العميد دوجي أن العقاب التأديبي هو من حيث أساسه عقاب جنائي لأن كلا  العقابين يستند إلى سلطة الدولة([12]) .
أما  الفقيه فالين فيرى أن كلا القانونين يستهدف تحقيق احترام القواعد المنظمة لجماعة ما عن طريق العقاب والإرهاب فالتأديب الإداري يرمي الى تحقيق غرض مواز لأهداف قانون العقوبات وتأمين النظام داخل نطاق جماعة منظمة معينة. وكل جماعة منظمة من حقها أن تعاقب الخارجين على النظام من أعضائها([13]) .
  أما القضاء والمتمثل بقضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا المصرية فقد قضت بأنه( لا تطابق بين نطاق الجريمة الجنائية والجريمة التأديبية :فالمحكمة التأديبية لها مجالها الخاص لاختلاف طبيعتها عن المحاكمة الجنائية: الأولى قوامها مخالفة الموظف لواجبات وظيفته، وخروجه على مقتضياتها، فهي متعددة الصور، ونطاقها غير محدود،وهي بهذه المثابة تعتبر ذات كيان مستقل عن الاتهام الجنائي الذي يستند الى جرائم وعقوبات محددة ،ومن ثم فأن الفعل الواحد، كما يشكل جريمة من جرائم القانون العام، يمكن أن يتمخض في ذات الوقت عن مخالفات تأديبية وذنوب أدارية يرتب القانون الإداري الجزاء عليها.., وسبق لهذه المحكمة أن قضت بأن الذنب التأديبي يختلف عن الجريمة في أنه لا يخضع لقاعدة " لا جريمة بغير نص" وإنما يجوز لمن يملك قانوناً سلطة تأديبية أن يرى في أي عمل ايجابي أو سلبي يقع من الموظف عند ممارسة أعمال وظيفته ذنباً تأديبياً "إذا كان لا يتفق وواجبات الوظيفة"([14]).
ومن هذا يتضح أن الجريمة التأديبية قوامها مخالفة الموظف لواجبات الوظيفة أو مقتضياتها أو لكرامة الوظيفة على اعتبار أن الموظف ملزم بالمحافظة على كرامة الوظيفة العامة والابتعاد عن كل ما من شأنه المساس بالاحترام اللازم لها سواء أكان ذلك أثناء أداء وظيفته أو خارج أوقات الدوام الرسمي.
بينما الجريمة الجنائية هي خروج المتهم على المجتمع فيما ينهي عنه قانون العقوبات أو القوانين الجنائية أو تأمر به والاستقلال بين الجريمتين قائم حتماً حتى ولو كان ثمة ارتباط بين الجريمتين.
أن اللجنة التحقيقية عندما تصدر توصيتها بفرض العقوبة على الموظف المحال عليها فأنها تستند في ذلك إلى ما قررته القواعد القانونية في قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام  ولا يمكن أن تستعير لفعل الموظف وصفاً جنائياً وارداً في قانون العقوبات لأن إسناد الفعل يجب أن يكون الى النظام القانوني الواجب التطبيق([15]).
وحيث أن الجزاء التأديبي الذي يفرض على الموظف العام لا يستند على مخالفات محددة وفقاً لما نص عليه قانون العقوبات من توصيف للجريمة وتحديد لعقوبتها، وحيث أن للإدارة سلطة تقديرية واسعة في اعتبار الفعل المرتكب من قبل الموظف جريمة تأديبية ،فأنه في هذه الحالة لا يمكن اعتبار التحقيق الإداري ذا اثر  منتج في الدعوى الجزائية إلا في الحالات التي تجد فيها المحكمة المختصة أن في شهادات الشهود الذي استمعت إليهم اللجنة التحقيقية ما يعينها على التوصل إلى الحقيقة وعليها في هذه الحالة دعوتهم للاستماع إلى شهاداتهم أمامها دون الاعتماد  على شهاداتهم الواردة في أوراق التحقيق الإداري.
المبحث الثاني
 ضمانات التحقيق الأداري
ونعني بضمانات التحقيق الإداري  هي تلك الإجراءات التي تجري بمواجهة الموظف المحال على اللجنة والتي من شأنها أن تحيطه علماً  بما نسب  إليه من أفعال ، وتمكنه من ممارسة حقه في الدفاع عن نفسه وإبداء الرأي.
وسنتولى بحث تلك الضمانات في المطالب التالية:
 المطلب الأول:  أن تكون اللجنة التحقيقية مشكلة وفق القانون .
 المطلب الثاني: تنظيم محضر بإجراءات اللجنة.
 المطلب الثالث: حق الموظف بأبداء  دفاعه بحضور محام.
 المطلب الرابع: حياد المحقق.
 المطلب الخامس: حق الطعن في القرار الأداري.
المطلب الأول
أن تكون اللجنة التحقيقية مشكلة وفق القانون .
نصت المادة -10- أولاً من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام :على الوزير أو رئيس الدائرة تأليف لجنة تحقيقية من رئيس وعضوين من ذوي الخبرة على أن يكون أحدهم حاصلاً على شهادة جامعية أولية في القانون.
 فإذا تبين أن اللجنة التحقيقية لم تشكل طبقاً لأحكام  القانون المذكور فأن الإجراءات التي قامت بها اللجنة تصبح مخالفة للقانون ولا يمكن الاستناد إلى الإجراءات التي قامت بها في فرض العقوبة وبهذا قضى مجلس الانضباط العام في قرار له بأن اللجنة التي أوصت بفرض العقوبة المطعون بها بحق المعترض  هي لجنة تدقيقية وليست لجنة تحقيقية وأن  المعترض عليه إضافة لوظيفته لم يشكلها وفق أحكام الفقرة أولاً من المادة(10) من قانون انضباط  موظفي الدولة والقطاع الاشتراكي رقم 14 لسنة 1991 مما تكون الإجراءات التي قامت بها اللجنة المذكورة لأغراض فرض العقوبة الانضباطية مخالفة لأحكام القانون المذكور التي أوجبت تشكيلة  معينة ، تعتبر ضمانة  من ضمانات الموظف التي ينبغي تطبيقها في كل  تحقيق أداري مع الموظف طبقاً لأحكام القانون المذكور وحيث أن عقوبة التوبيخ  المطعون بها استندت إلى  تلك الإجراءات التي قامت بها اللجنة التدقيقية مما تكون العقوبة المفروضة بحق المعترض مخالفة للقانون  هي الأخرى([16]).
 وقضى في قرار أخر بأنه" قد تبين من الأمر المذكور ان قوام اللجنة التحقيقية كان متكوناً من رئيس وأربعة أعضاء وحيث أن الفقرة ( أولاً) من المادة (10) من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام رقم(14) لسنة 1991، أوجبت وبنص آمر: على الوزير أو رئيس الدائرة تأليف لجنة تحقيقية من ثلاثة أعضاء مما يكون  تأليف اللجنة التحقيقية بموجب الأمر المذكور قد حصل خلافاً للنص المشار إليه والذي يعتبر من النظام العام وبالتالي تكون الإجراءات  التحقيقية التي قامت  بها والتي بنيت عليها توصياتها  في فرض العقوبة بموجب الأمر الإداري المطعون فيه باطلة([17])".
 ومن الملاحظ أن مجلس الانضباط العام قد رتب في الحالة الأولى على القرار المعترض عليه جزاء مخالفة القانون في حين أعتبر الإجراءات التي قامت بها اللجنة غير المشكلة وفق القانون جزاءها البطلان وأجد أن ذلك هو الجزاء المناسب لمثل هذه الحالة .
 أن تشكيل اللجنة التحقيقية وفقاً لما نصت عليه الفقرة أولا من المادة (10) من القانون أمر لا يمكن تجاوزه لأنه يعتبر من النظام العام وبتخلف مراعاة الشكلية المطلوب في اللجنة تصبح إجراءات اللجنة والقرار الذي  بني على توصياتها باطلاً وفي ذلك ضمانة للموظف  في مواجهة تعسف الإدارة.
 المطلب الثاني
 تنظيم محضر بإجراءات اللجنة
 ألزمت الفقرة ثانياً من المادة (10) من القانون اللجنة التحقيقية على وجوب تحرير محضراً تثبت فيه ما اتخذته من إجراءات وما سمعته من أقوال مع توصياتها المسببة.
 والغاية من ذلك  لكي يكون الموظف على بينة من إجراءات اللجنة وما استندت إليه  في توصياتها بفرض أحدى العقوبات المقررة قانوناً عليه، بالإضافة  إلى ذلك فأن للموظف حق الاعتراض على قرارات فرض العقوبات المنصوص  عليها في المادة (8) من القانون أمام مجلس الانضباط العام ولكي يكون المجلس على بينة من تلك الإجراءات عند نظر دعوى المعترض  فأنه لابد وأن تكون تلك الإجراءات قد تم تحريرها بأوراق رسمية وموثقة بتواقيع اللجنة.
 إذ يجب على اللجنة أن تضمن محضر التحقيق أسماء اللجنة وعناوينهم الوظيفية ليتم التأكد من كون احدهم حاصلاً على شهادة جامعية في القانون، كما تذكر أسماء الشهود الذي استمعت إليهم وتواريخ تلك المحاضر، وخلاصة الادعاءات التي كانت سبباً في إجراء التحقيق مع الموظف وخلاصة ما توصلت  إليه اللجنة سواء كان ذلك بفرض العقوبة أو عدم مساءلة الموظف.
 المطلب الثالث
 حق الموظف بإبداء دفاعه بحضور محام
 أن حق الدفاع من الحقوق الدستورية التي نصت عليها الدساتير المعاصرة ومنها الدستور العراقي لعام 2005 حيث  نصت المادة 19/رابعاً  على أن حق الدفاع مقدس ومكفول في جميع مراحل التحقيق والمحاكمة، وهنا لا يقتصر هذا الحق عند المثول أمام القضاء وإنما يتعدى ليشمل  كل الإجراءات التحقيقية ومنها التحقيق الذي تجريه اللجان الانضباطية .
فإذا ما أحيل الموظف على اللجنة التحقيقية فأنه يجب على اللجنة أن تتيح  له حق الدفاع عن نفسه عما نسب إليه من أفعال وان تعطيه الفرصة الكافية لتهيئة دفاعه وتقديم ما لديه من مستندات تؤيد براءته وأن لا تستعجل استجوابه إلا بعد أن يحصل على الوقت الكافي لتهيئة مستلزمات دفاعه، فإذا امتنعت الإدارة عن ذلك رغم طلب الموظف يكون قرارها المتخذ معيباً من حيث  الشكل وبالتالي واجب الإلغاء([18])
 ولا يوجد ما يمنع حضور محام مع الموظف عند أجراء التحقيق معه من قبل اللجنة التحقيقية، ذلك أن المادة السابعة والعشرين / أولاً من قانون المحاماة   رقم 73  لسنة  1965 قد أوجبت على المحاكم والسلطات الرسمية التي تمارس سلطة قضائية أو تحقيقية والمجالس والهيئات والمراجع الأخرى التي يمارس  المحامي مهنته أمامها أن تأذن له بمطالعة أوراق الدعوى أو التحقيق والاطلاع على كل ماله صلة به قبل التوكل مالم يؤثر ذلك على سير التحقيق على أن يثبت ذلك  كتابة في أوراق الدعوى.
ونرى أن حضور المحامي  مع الموظف ليس إلزاميا ولا يترتب على عدم حضوره بطلان الإجراءات التي تتخذها اللجنة وإنما الأمر متروك للموظف فيما إذا كان يرغب بحضور محام عنه من عدمه.
 المطلب الرابع
  حياد المحقق
 أن حياد ونزاهة المحقق من الضمانات الأساسية التي يجب أن تكون موضع عناية الإدارة عندما تشرع بتشكيل اللجنة التحقيقية، وإذا كان أعضاء اللجنة التحقيقية هم من بين موظفي الإدارة التي ينتسب إليها الموظف المخالف  المحال عليها فأن ذلك لا يمنع من حيادهم عند أجراء التحقيق معه.
وأن القانون قد ألزم الإدارة بوجوب تشكيل لجنة تحقيقية من ثلاثة أعضاء وفقاً لمستوى الوظيفة التي يشغلها الموظف فالتحقيق مع المدير العام أو أصحاب الدرجات الخاصة لا يجوز أن يكون أعضاء اللجنة التحقيقية بوظيفة  يقع مستواها أدنى من مستوى الموظف الذي يجرى التحقيق معه(18) وفي ذلك حفاظ على كرامة الموظف المحقق معه وحتى  يكون المحقق في درجة أعلى وأكثر خبرة من الموظف المحقق معه.
كما أن اشتراط القانون أن يكون أحد أعضاء اللجنة  التحقيقية حاصل على شهادة  أولية في القانون فيما يحقق الحياد والضمان للموظف على اعتبار أن التحقيق يجري بمعرفة جهة متخصصة.
ولضمان الحياد يجب أن لا يكون أي من أعضاء اللجنة التحقيقية له سلطة فرض العقوبة على الموظف اي لا يجوز الجمع بين سلطة الاتهام والحكم.
ولكن ما الحكم إذا كان أحد أعضاء اللجنة له خصومة أو عداوة مع الموظف المحال عليها؟
نرى في هذه الحالة أن بإمكان الموظف المحال أن يتقدم  بطلب إلى الوزير المختص أو رئيس الدائرة الذي أصدر أمر تشكيل اللجنة التحقيقية يعرض فيه هذه الحالة ويثبت وجود مثل هذه  الخصومة لكي تقوم  الجهة الإدارية المختصة بإبداله بعضو آخر.
 المطلب الخامس
 حق الطعن في القرار الأداري
 أن القرار الإداري الذي تصدره الإدارة بمواجهة موظفيها المخالفين يجب أن لا يكون بمنأى عن حق الطعن به أمام القضاء لفحص مدى مشروعيته وأن ذلك  يشكل ضمانة للموظف من تعسف الإدارة وتأيد هذا المبدأ بنص المادة 100 من الدستور العراقي عام 2005 ،إذ يحظر النص في القوانين على تحصين أي عمل أو قرار أداري من الطعن". كما أن القانون رقم 27 لسنة 2005 نص على إلغاء  النصوص القانونية المانعة من سماع الدعاوى الصادرة أعتباراً من 17/7/1968 ولغاية 9/4/2003.
 فإذا ما اتخذت الجهة الإدارية قرارها بفرض أحدى العقوبات المنصوص عليها في قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام  رقم (14) لسنة 1991المعدل فأن من حق الموظف الاعتراض على قرار فرض العقوبة لدى مجلس الانضباط العام بعد التظلم منه لدى الجهة الإدارية التي أصدرته وذلك خلال (30) يوماُ من تاريخ  تبلغ الموظف بقرار فرض العقوبة وعلى الجهة  المذكورة البت بهذا التظلم خلال (30) يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه وعند عدم البت به رغم انتهاء هذه المدة يعد ذلك رفضا للتظلم وعلى الموظف تقديم الطعن لدى مجلس الانضباط العام خلال (30) يوماً من تاريخ  تبليغ الموظف برفض التظلم حقيقة  أو حكماً( م15/ أولاً وثانياً وثالثاً من القانون).
كما يجوز الطعن في القرار الذي يصدره مجلس الانضباط العام لدى الهيئة العامة لمجلس شورى الدولة خلال(30) يوماً من تاريخ التبلغ به أو اعتباره  مبلغاً، ويعتبر قرار الهيئة العامة  الصادر نتيجة الطعن باتاً وملزماً.
وكانت الفقرة رابعاً من المادة (11) من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام  قد استثنت عقوبتي لفت النظر والإنذار من حق الطعن أذ بمجرد صدورهما من الجهة الإدارية تصبح باتة، إلا أن المحكمة الاتحادية العليا وفي دعوى بهذا المضمون أقيمت أمامها قررت بأن قرار فرض العقوبة الانضباطية هو من القرارات الإدارية وفقاً لما أستقر عليه الفقه الإداري وحيث أن المادة(10) من دستور جمهورية العراق نصت على( يحضر النص في القوانين على تضمين أي عمل أو قرار أداري  من الطعن)  لذا فأن استثناء الفقرة(رابعا) من المادة (11) من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام  رقم 14 لسنة 1991 عقوبتي لفت النظر والإنذار المنصوص عليهما في المادة(8) من القانون المذكور من الطعن يخالف أحكام المادة (100) من دستور جمهورية العراق ولما تقدم قررت المحكمة الاتحادية العليا الحكم بعدم دستورية نص الفقرة( رابعا) من المادة (11) من قانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام  رقم(14) لسنة 1991 وبقدر تعلق الأمر بعدم إخضاع عقوبتي لفت النظر والإنذار إلى الطعن حسب الاختصاص وإحلال فقرة جديدة  محلها تخضع جميع العقوبات الانضباطية إلى الطعن تطبيقا لأحكام المادة(100) من دستور جمهورية العراق ([19]).
والقضاء في رقابته على القرار الإداري يمتد ليشمل مدى تناسب العقوبة مع الجرم، أي مدى ملاءمة العقوبة الموقعة بالنظر إلى الذنب ( الجرم) الثابت في حق الموظف، ويجمع الفقه هنا والقضاء على أن هذا الأمر يندرج في نطاق السلطة التقديرية لسلطة التأديب بحيث لا يمكن محاسبتها على خطأ التقدير إلا في نطاق " عيب الانحراف بالسلطة" أو " التعسف باستعمال السلطة" ولكن مع هذا فأن المحكمة الإدارية العليا تراقب هذا التناسب بين العقوبة والجرم أو الذنب([20]).
 وبهذا الصدد قرر مجلس الانضباط العام في قرار له "حيث ظهر للمجلس  أن لجنة الانضباط قد أكتفت بتوجيه عقوبة الإنذار للمعترض عليه وحثه على عدم الإسراف بتناول الخمرة والاستقامة في حياته الاجتماعية والوظيفية،وحيث أن هذا القرار لما احتواه من أسباب كان مصيباً وموافقا للقانون، كما أن العقوبة المفروضة بموجبه كانت ملائمة مع الغايات التي استهدفتها اللجنة في قرارها المعترض عليه  لذا قرر المجلس تصديقه([21])"
وفي قرار آخر لمجلس شورى الدولة جاء فيه " لدى عطف النظر على القرار المميز وجد أنه صحيح وموافق للقانون ذلك أن مجلس الانضباط العام خفض عقوبة تنزيل الدرجة المفروضة على المعترض إلى التوبيخ لتتناسب مع الفعل المرتكب من المعترض لسبب كون الأفعال المرتكبة لا تمثل انتهاكات خطيرة لواجبات الموظف تستوجب تنزيل الدرجة وان التعارض بين فعل الموظف ورؤسائه لم يصل إلى حد التعدي على الأدارة لكي تفرض عقوبة تنزيل الدرجة الأمر الذي جعل  المجلس يخفض العقوبة لتكون متناسبة  وفعل المعترض([22])
الخاتمة
يتبين مما تقدم أن التحقيق الإداري وسيلة من الوسائل التي تتبعها الإدارة في مواجهة موظفيها الذين يرتكبون فعلاً لا يتفق وشرف الوظيفة وكرامتها، وإن ما ينسب إلى الموظف من تلك الأفعال لا يمكن تحديدها مسبقاً، وإنما يجوز للإدارة وهي تملك سلطة التأديب أن ترى في أي عمل إيجابي أو سلبي يقع من الموظف عند ممارسته أعماله الوظيفية ذنباً تأديبياً إذا كان لا يتفق وواجبات الوظيفة.
إلا أن الإدارة في سلطتها هذه ليست مطلقة اليد وإنما تخضع قراراتها في هذا الجانب إلى رقابة القضاء للوقوف على مدى مشروعية هذه القرارات والحد من تعسف الإدارة وانحرافها عن سلطتها التقديرية، ولأن من شأن هذه الرقابة تعزيز مبدأ دوام حسن سير المرفق الوظيفي من خلال الموازنة بين حقوق الموظفين وواجباتهم.
وقد تعرضنا في هذا البحث إلى الإجراءات التي تقوم بها اللجنة التحقيقية المشكّلة وفقاً لقانون انضباط موظفي الدولة والقطاع العام رقم  14لسنة 1992 عند إحالة الموظف المخالف عليها ولعل من أبرز الأمور التي يجب على اللجنة مراعاتها هو منح الموظف فرصة الدفاع عن نفسه وتقديم ما يثبت براءته مما نسب إليه من أفعال وأن تتصف بالحيدة والنزاهة بعيداً عن تبعيتها للإدارة، وأن تفصح عن سبب العقوبة في صلب توصيتها وعدم إهداره أو التغاضي عنه إلا في الحالات التي يقضي الجانب الأدبي عدم الإفصاح عنه، أما التسبيب فيقتضي 
تضمينه في تلك التوصية.
ولم نجد في التحقيق الإداري ما يعين على تلمس أثره في التحقيق الذي تجربه المحكمة عن ذات الفعل ذلك أن معاقبة الموظف على هذا الفعل تأديبياً لا يعني بالضرورة ارتكابه الفعل المكون للجريمة وإنما الغرض من الجزاء التأديبي ينحصر في مدى تحسين سير المرفق العام عن طريق فرض العقوبة على الموظف.
وقد تطرقنا إلى الضمانات التي يتوجب على الإدارة مراعاتها عند إجراء التحقيق الإداري إذ يجب أن تكون اللجنة مشكلة تشكيلاً قانونياً وإن عدم مراعاة هذا الجانب يجعل إجراءات اللجنة والقرار الذي ترتب على توصيتها باطلاً، ولخضوع القرار الإداري الصادر بفرض العقوبة على الموظف إلى رقابة القضاء للتأكد من مدى مشروعيته يجب أن تكون إجراءات اللجنة وفق محاضر مكتوبة وأن يمنح الموظف فرصة الدفاع عن نفسه وإثبات براءته مما نسب إليه من أفعال ومن حقه إحضار محام معه عند إجراء التحقيق، وأن تكون اللجنة حيادية ونزيهة وأن لا تخضع لتوجيه الإدارة وإن كانت تابعة لها وظيفياً، وللحد من تعسف الإدارة وانحرافها عن سلطتها التقديرية فقد منح القانون الموظف حق الطعن بالقرار الصادر بفرض العقوبة أمام مجلس الانضباط العام بعد التظلم منه من الجهة التي أصدرته باعتبار أن القرار الإداري لا يمكن تحصينه من حق الطعن أمام الجهات القضائية لأن من الأمور المستقر عليها في فقه القانون العام هو أن الضمان الحقيقي والفعال لمبدأ المشروعية يتمثل في إخضاع السلطات العامة للرقابة القضائية.
هوامش البحث

([1])  د. سليمان محمد الطماوي، الجريمة التأديبية، دراسة مقارنة، دار الفكر العربي، ص18.
([2]) المستشار علي عبد الرحيم علي محمد ، إجراءات التحقيق الإداري وضماناته في ضوء أحكام  قانون  أدارة الموارد  البشرية القطري، المجلة القانونية والقضائية، وزارة العدل ، قطر، العدد الأول ، س4،2010،ص12.
([3])  د.  منير الوتري، في القانون الإداري مطبعة المعارف ، ط1، بغداد ، 1976 ، ص38.
([4]) محمد زكي أبو عامر، الإجراءات الجنائية، منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية،ص164
([5]) خضر عكوبي يوسف، موقف القضاء العراقي من الرقابة على القرار الأداري ، ط1، مطبعة الحوادث ، بغداد ،1976،ص168.
([6]) ضياء شيت خطاب، فن القضاء ، معهد البحوث والدراسات العربية، بغداد، 1984،ص100.
([7]) د. سليمان محمد الطماوي،المصدر السابق،ص23.
([8]) د. سليمان محمد الطماوي ،المصدر نفسه ،263-264.
([9]) د. سليمان محمد الطماوي ،المصدر نفسه ،263-264.
([10]) د. سليمان محمد الطماوي ،المصدر نفسه،ص222.
([11]) د. سليمان محمد الطماوي ،المصدر نفسه،ص224.
([12]) قرار المحكمة الإدارية العليا في أول ديسمبر 1963؛ الطماوي ، المصدر نفسه، ص230.
([13]) قرار المحكمة الأدارية العليا في أول ديسمبر 1963؛ الطماوي،ص231.
([14]) قرار المحكمة الأدارية العليا في أول ديسمبر 1963؛ الطماوي،ص231.
([15]) قرار مجلس الانضباط العام، العدد 14 / جزائية /2002 في 10/10/2002، مجلة، العدالة ، العدد الرابع ، 2002،ص119.
([16]) قرار مجلس الأنضباط العام، العدد 10/ جزائية /2002 في 13/4/2000. المصدر نفسه، ص121.
([17]) خضر عكوبي يوسف، موقف القضاء العراقي من الرقابة على القرار الأداري ، ط1، مطبعة الحوادث ، بغداد ،1976،ص168.
([18]) غازي ابراهيم الجنابي، القضاء الأداري  في العراق،  مجلة التشريع والقضاء  العدد الرابع، 2009،ص14.
([19]) قرار المحكمة الأتحادية العليا رقم القرار 4/ أتحادية /2007 في 2/7/2007  أحكام وقرارات المحكمة الأتحادية العليا للأعوام 2005 و 2006 و 2007 ، أصدار جمعية القضاء العراقي،ص30.
([20]) د. سليمان محمد الطماوي، القضاء الإداري، الكتاب الثاني، قضاء التعويض وطرق الطعن في الأحكام ، دار الفكر العربي، 1977، ص642.
([21])  رقم القرار 122/1979 في 9/5/1979 مجلة العدالة ، العدد الثالث  السنة الخامسة 1979 ، ص901.
([22])  رقم القرار 180/أنضباط/  تمييز ، 2009 في 24/6/2009 ، مجلة التشريع والقضاء  العدد الرابع /2009 ،ص284.

المصدر 
http://www.tqmag.net/body.asp?field=...page_namper=p3

----------

